# the LA strike has begun! surge is 4.7 and climbing!



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> View attachment 3781


I've never seen it this high on a normal weekday! just hit X5 in Westwood Beverly hills area..


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

WOW!!


----------



## Ihafft2uber (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes but riders waybill says NO surcharge. What's that about?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Wooooow

Need to go throw rocks at the uber offices 

Shits about to get reeeal


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

BS. There is no surge in LA right now. Cars are piled up like sardine. Uber on!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

The driver app shows surges but there are cars everywhere even in the non surge areas wtf is going on


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

There is surge but it was down to 1.4-1.6 in westside areas.


----------



## Ihafft2uber (Jan 16, 2015)

I think we are all not picking people up right now. I'm not interested in picking someone up in a surge area, but not getting paid the surge price.... Is this the winter cut in effect?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

App is showing 5x right now in Santa Monica and the areas around are surging over 2x as well


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

my ap shows it still going 30m in..


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Perhaps we can affect surge after all!


----------



## Ihafft2uber (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes but if you log on to your rider app, you will see no one is being charged a surcharge.... So what does that mean for drivers getting paid? Do we earn the driver surcharge shown or what is on the rider app? Uber driver vs rider app. Same area. 3x surcharge vs none


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

What is this more bullshit text I just got about USC campus deal? it sucks to work over there as all super short rides


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

The rider app doesn't reflect what's on the driverapp. 

UUber is trolling it's drivers.


----------



## Boyet (Nov 22, 2014)

Short rides sucks!


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

driveLA said:


> The rider app doesn't reflect what's on the driverapp.
> 
> UUber is trolling it's drivers.


Wow!! Is this their new strategy?


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

it shows on driver operations but not on rider ap...you are right..!! crazy no way they can make people pay sugar


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> it shows on driver operations but not on rider ap...you are right..!! crazy no way they can make people pay sugar


duck uber


----------



## Boyet (Nov 22, 2014)

Welcome to Uber all you bus riders!


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

I checked with my Rider app, its like a colony of ants there. There is no way its surging.


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

Folks, uber controls the app, they are baiting you to get you out in the streets. Resistance is futile.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol this is some BULLSHIT! 

All these drivers going over there and uber will jus say sorry technical difficulties


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Maybe it's a surge from the future, like TOMORROW!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Now Hermosa Beach is surging but not on the rider app 

I'm glad I didn't go out tonight to get toyed with like this


----------



## Hollywoodrive (Jan 16, 2015)

Not driving tonight and will be driving less overall come tomorrow's lowered rates. The rate change is nothing more than Uber suppressing our earnings to keep drivers on the road 10+ hours to chase our previous earnings in addition to making sure there's a driver on every street corner of LA. I doubt any of us will see the same money.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Hollywoodrive said:


> Not driving tonight and will be driving less overall come tomorrow's lowered rates. The rate change is nothing more than Uber suppressing our earnings to keep drivers on the road 10+ hours to chase our previous earnings in addition to making sure there's a driver on every street corner of LA. I doubt any of us will see the same money.


Uber is lowering the rates in Los Angeles?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ihafft2uber said:


> Yes but if you log on to your rider app, you will see no one is being charged a surcharge.... So what does that mean for drivers getting paid? Do we earn the driver surcharge shown or what is on the rider app? Uber driver vs rider app. Same area. 3x surcharge vs none


I have a feeling Uber is starting to figure out they're ****ed!


----------



## Hollywoodrive (Jan 16, 2015)

Just_in said:


> Uber is lowering the rates in Los Angeles?


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Uberx for suggested gratuity in LA 

Got the email yet?


----------



## Ihafft2uber (Jan 16, 2015)

To test it out, I just picked up someone at a 2.1 surcharge. When I dropped them off, the waybill was at a zero surcharge. wtf

Anyone have a Lyft referral they can send me? Ha. But seriously.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Lawsuit!


----------



## Boyet (Nov 22, 2014)

So who's driving tomorrow? Lyft is looking more attractive...


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Air stikes


----------



## Hollywoodrive (Jan 16, 2015)

Ubererx said:


> Uberx for suggested gratuity in LA
> 
> Got the email yet?


Nope. Can you post it up?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Maybe it's a surge from the future, like TOMORROW!


This is like Uber futuristic dude. I think Uber has figured out a way to control the whole space-time continuum! Hopefully, they'll get so big, so fast they'll go all supernova on themselves and collapse into a massive black hole.

Maybe this one.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Air stikes


Don't forget the boots on the ground. We're Americans here. We like our boots on the ground.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ihafft2uber said:


> To test it out, I just picked up someone at a 2.1 surcharge. When I dropped them off, the waybill was at a zero surcharge. wtf
> 
> Anyone have a Lyft referral they can send me? Ha. But seriously.


WTF??


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> WTF??


maybe I need to change the name of this thread to uber screws drivers over again with fake surge.


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Don't forget the boots on the ground. We're Americans here. We like our boots on the ground.


Sadly the boots will be driving tomorrow at the new rates
S


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I think the important thing to take away from your image is, your battery is at 14% charge!! You should order one of those Uber fools to come over tomorrow and charge it for like $0.08. Better still, wait 'till he arrives, cancel, and then let him charge it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Sadly the boots will be driving tomorrow at the new rates
> S


That'll be the Gomers. The smart ones will be at home or working a real job.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

I wonder how many drivers will be driving not knowing the new rates.


----------



## Hollywoodrive (Jan 16, 2015)

Haha. It was unplugged while I was napping. Taking a nap > taking it up the ass


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

This is some underhanded crap!


----------



## Ihafft2uber (Jan 16, 2015)

upnetuser said:


> You could've skipped driving someone and looked for the surge price lightning bolt and surge price amount on the initial ping request before accepting. Was it there? If it wasn't, then no surge.


Yes. I was checking for the surcharge bolt on the rider app. That's how I noticed the discrepancy. I posted a pic earlier in the thread showing surcharge on my driver app, but no bolt on rider app for the same time same zone.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Hollywoodrive said:


> Haha. It was unplugged while I was napping. Taking a nap > taking it up the ass


Yes, but there's that special, intimate feeling when you know it's your 'partner' Uber dry-raping you in the ass.


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay so am kinda of new to what the [email protected] these lower rates mean. So they lower the rates and we get ****ed in the ass?


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

Aceves said:


> Okay so am kinda of new to what the [email protected] these lower rates mean. So they lower the rates and we get ****ed in the ass?


That's correct, Aceves. Lower rates is now tantamount to anal rape.


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> That's correct, Aceves. Lower rates is now tantamount to anal rape.


Great more pounding in my cornhole..,


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

What's all this talk about rate cuts in LA??? Where did you'll hear this??


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

jakob said:


> What's all this talk about rate cuts in LA??? Where did you'll hear this??


Check your email


----------



## Mike Vidal (Jan 10, 2015)

How many of you will keep driving after this?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> maybe I need to change the name of this thread to uber screws drivers over again with fake surge.


Man, L.A. isn't that far from Uber's main crime den there in San Fransisco. It seems like they'd be thinking twice about pissing off all of the L.A. drivers. What is there, like 2.4 million Uber drivers in L.A. now?


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm doin only uberPlus and haven't got an email yet.


----------



## Decritique (Jan 16, 2015)

YOU GUYS NEED TO STRIKE!!! You lame bastards that continue to drive are no different then these machines that continue to work for WALMART. Sick and tired off all this. These punk ass hipsters that keep using UBER, i hope when the day comes and their jobs are replaced by similar POS companies, you guys can run them over.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Man, L.A. isn't that far from Uber's main crime den there in San Fransisco. It seems like they'd be thinking twice about pissing off all of the L.A. drivers. What is there, like 2.4 million Uber drivers in L.A. now?


LOL. There's about 9 or 10 million people in L.A County. 2.4 million Uber Driver's would be a epidemic...


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

fork2323 Member

go online, accept a ride request, immediately call or text the pax and inform them "that due to the new unacceptable rate cuts that started this month all uberx drivers are going on strike. do not use uberx until normal rates are re-imposed. please use lyft or sidecar or other transportation instead. please inform all your acquaintances of the uberx driver strike. thank you, I am cancelling your ride now." I just did this and felt so good!!


Decritique said:


> YOU GUYS NEED TO STRIKE!!! You lame bastards that continue to drive are no different then these machines that continue to work for WALMART. Sick and tired off all this. These punk ass hipsters that keep using UBER, i hope when the day comes and their jobs are replaced by similar POS companies, you guys can run them over.


----------



## Babka (Jan 16, 2015)

Send them your discount code for lift with link to application. More profitable.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

You guys keep falling for the same old trick, makes wonder sometimes about society.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> You could've skipped driving someone and looked for the surge price lightning bolt and surge price amount on the initial ping request before accepting. Was it there? If it wasn't, then no surge.


Not in the same area, but this made me double check that I was paid surge when I picked up a surge (with lightning bolt next to rider name) today. Guess what? It wasn't on the invoice as a surge. Emailed them.


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Not in the same area, but this made me double check that I was paid surge when I picked up a surge (with lightning bolt next to rider name) today. Guess what? It wasn't on the invoice as a surge. Emailed them.


Yea all bullshit.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I noticed on NYE that the rider and the driver app showed different surges at exactly the same location and exactly the same time.

I believe Uber is bullshitting us.. ****ing cheaters !

Now it's the second week already where I haven't been driving anymore.
I liked it most of the time, but I will help Uber no more to get richer.
I'm done here !


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> View attachment 3781


Here's today's pics surges for Sunday morning and this after noon, which hardly ever surges on Sundays in LA.















I guess LA drivers aren't putting up with this crap deal, after seeing their Saturday night total earnings. Btw I check the rider's app and the surges are real.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Ihafft2uber said:


> Yes but if you log on to your rider app, you will see no one is being charged a surcharge.... So what does that mean for drivers getting paid? Do we earn the driver surcharge shown or what is on the rider app? Uber driver vs rider app. Same area. 3x surcharge vs none


It is a fake surge just for you to see. Uber sees you're sat still and using your GPS to show surge to get you out there. Of course, they have your address. Notice it surges best when you're home, leave the area, or headed home??? Surge my arse


----------

